# FS: New Rear tails light seal kits $49.00



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

This item it wasn’t previously available before without the purchase of new tail lights.

Replacement rubber rear/tail light seals for all 1998-2006 Audi TT Mk1 models. Replaces the outer rubber trim that fits between the lights and the body of the car. Commonly the OE seals start to crack and break apart. This item is not available separately from the whole tail light assembly through Audi as a replacement part. This is the only replacement seal on the market for Audi TT Mk1. Comes with a 10 year replacement warranty.
Sold as a set. One right and one left. Replacement push on metal clips included.

$49.00 shipped in the lower 48. 

Spoonfed MK1 Audi taillight seal set $49.00


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Got my set...Now I need to install it!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Got my set...Now I need to install it!


We hope you like it, please let us know how it goes on the install.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> We hope you like it, please let us know how it goes on the install.


Will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Orders shipping today, Thank You.


----------



## tt92103 (Nov 23, 2010)

The seals are great and fit perfect, but it was not an easy job (for me). Took me about 2-2.5 hours. I ended up breaking 90% of the little plastic tabs when I removed the old corroded washers holding in the old seal. And each one I broke, I tried harder on the next one not to break it but I never could figure out how to not break them!!

So, I bought some 3M 300LSE Double Sided Super Sticky Adhesive Tape sheets on Ebay for about $3.50, to hold the seals in place while I put the tail lights back in.

Next problem was the passenger side tail light would not go back in. There is a metal part that pops into a plastic holder thing (I don't know what these are called) but it would not pop back in for the longest time but FINALLY somehow it went in after I punched it and pushed on it.

I'm extremely happy with the seals but as usual, an "easy" job on this car, for me ends up taking me 5 times longer than it should and I always break little plastic parts on whatever I fix. :banghead:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

We are sorry to hear about the broken tabs, looks like you found a solution to it. Glad you like the seals


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

These seals are top notch!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you for the nice review! We are glad you enjoy the seals.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.coms


----------



## LouisR (Mar 4, 1999)

Top notch product... use the rubber weatherseal adhesive as stated on instructions for perfect fit.


----------

